# too late to start?



## MitchTx (Dec 16, 2012)

I come tonight with my hat in hand to seek guidance, advice. 

First a bit about myself. Recently 47, I remember riding horses on the dairy as a child when I was 6, but I haven't ridden anything since. Even then it was just something we kind of fell into. Nobody ever really taught us anything, we just led our horse to the fence and climbed on board.  I remember nothing about it other than I remember riding in pastures. 

Life happened over the years and while I've always liked horses I've never really had the time or funds to think about learning to ride(the family dairy is long gone). That and I've been more than a bit heavy for riding. However that's been on the mend this last year and I figure I've got about another 3 or 4 months until I hit the 230's or so again with my ultimate goal of 220 at 6'4". While that still puts me on the large end of things I think I can find a barn that will be willing to teach me on their horses at that size in the area. 

So, the question is, is it too late to learn? I'll admit, I don't bounce like I did when I was younger. The thought of falling/being thrown from a horse isn't high on my list of things to do. However I believe that hiding in your house doesn't mean you live any longer, just means life is a bit more boring. 

I'm sure I'll have a lot more questions as things go forward, if they go forward. I don't know if I should look at english or western, or if it even matters at this point. All I know is that I think it would be really kind of a nice, fun, neat thing to find myself on a horse. But if i do, I really want to do it the right way, the safe way, the way where I learn good habits and learn to work with a horse correctly in partnership. 

I'm just feeling a bit timid about the whole thing though and wonder, have I left it for too long before I started. 

What say you?


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

47 isn't really that old, I think. My wife turned 45 when we got our horses 6 years ago. 

I think you have the right idea. Take a few lessons first and not jumping in with both feet and buying a horse. That way you can test it out without a big commitment of owning a horse. Usually lesson horses are more laid back and don't act up. They shouldn't buck and such, throwing you off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't think you're too old at all. ^^


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Ages shows how many years you've been on this earth and beyond that it means little else, I think. It doesn't demonstrate knowledge, ability, health, maturity or anything else. That at least is my opinion. 

It's never too late to try anything. You bounce no worse than any other 47 year old who rides, and there are plenty of them.


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

if you learn to ride now you are only incresing your fitness and happiness and give yourself more to live for.

we want to know when you're starting!!

Claire


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I started at 50. Western saddles distribute the weight over a greater area, and if you get off-balance sideways a horn is nice to grab and get back into a balanced position. I bought horses and then learned to ride, and that is a bad order. Based on my experience, I always recommend lessons first. When I finally took lessons, I was lucky enough to find someone who emphasized how our riding affects the horse's movement and attitude.

If you take lessons, remember that a horse you own can get used to you and your personality. Some lesson horses can be a turn-off because they have so many different riders on them that they become jaded. They shut down emotionally because so many of their riders don't respect them. Too many lessons are about the rider, and not the rider with a horse...

My mare Mia got me hooked on riding. She was a horrible buy for a new rider (although advertised as perfect for one :?), but her intense personality taught me very early on that I was riding WITH her, not ON her. You ride ON a dirt bike. You ride WITH a horse, even if you are 'alone'. Good luck!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

It's never too late 

I'd advise getting some lessons in both English and Western and see which one you have more of an affinity for. Then work on that one and see how you go 

Like bsms said, a western saddle could be good whilst you're learning your balance. Personally I'd recommend trying to learn in an Australian saddle (I'm totally not biased as an Australian myself!). The thigh pads help keep you in the saddle, and the seats are nice and deep and mostly ridiculously comfortable, which comes in handy when you're not used to riding for long periods of time. Plus, it's easy to attach a 'monkey bar' for extra support.

Good luck!


----------



## MitchTx (Dec 16, 2012)

Well thanks for all the good feedback folks. I really appreciate your thoughts on the matter. 

I've still a bit to go on weight I think before I want to subject a horse to me. But I'm already down 70 pounds to 260... It can't be that much longer until I lose the other 40 to 220 right?  The next question is, how gangly will someone 6'4 on a horse look (chuckle) No, this will be fun and I'm looking forward to it. Gives me something to hang my hat on for a goal. 

Now to look up some lesson barns in my area! I was reading on one online last night, they won't take students who weigh more than 230, so postponing starting until I get to 220 looks to make the most sense. 

My thoughts on things are to work with lesson horses for at least a couple of years. I'm sure I can learn a lot that way and even start to ride 'trails' or what not for fun along the way with rentals. I wouldn't want to jump right in with owning a horse. For one thing there is so much to keeping a horse well and happy and I'd want to make sure that 'd really be able to do that and do them justice. Time to learn for now, maybe someday one will follow me home, but it's not the plan right off. 

Any suggesting for required reading beforehand? 

I'm pretty excited right now with the thought of finally getting up on a horse. They are such beautiful animals and I'd like to share at least a bit of my life with them.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

I was 43 when I got back into horses, I had been away from them for over 30yrs. I had never had riding lessons, I rode as a kid, bareback....man did I have balance back then! Anyways, I was 46 when I started riding again (had younger one but not old enough to ride or train yet) and I had bought a 3yr. old filly with 30 days of riding LOL what the hell was I thinking! So it was green with green, not a good combination but it worked out for me! I had a western saddle but couldn't lift the darn thing so I got myself a bareback pad with stirrups and rode with that and her halter for about 3 months in the round pen. Just working on getting to know each other and making sure she understood whoa LOL My bareback pad had stirrups which helped me with keeping my balance, we slowly worked our way out from the round pen, to the yard, down the driveway and eventually out with others. I rode her for 3yrs. with the bareback pad and halter, never once fell off.....she was very reactive and would spin if something scared her but always stopped for me! My mare is now a mom to a 4yr. gelding I am training and she is going to be 11 this spring. I started using a saddle just over 5yrs. ago, we do alot of challenging trail rides so I did need something more secure than the pad. It took me a long time to get used to the saddle and even now I walk up a step stool to put it on her LOL We trailer all over the place with my friends and go for day rides and camping with the horses! At the time I was feeling I was too old to be learning how to ride but I don't regret my decision to get back into horses! I still have never taken lessons but my mare and I have come so far together, trusting each other......we ride through rivers, hills straight up and down, through thick bush and are having the time of our lives! You are never too old......we just are more cautious about things than when we were younger......keep us posted and good luck loosing the weight! Riding will definetly get you in better shape...it did me too!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well first of all, welcome! you've come to the right place!

Secondly, age DOES matter. people who say it doesn't matter aren't old enough to feel how it affects you, specially when you fall off! And , I say that because you will naturally be more concerned with safety than a person who learns at 27.

However, it doesn't matter in that you wont' get any younger, so your choice is to try it, or pass it on by. What say you? 

There are loads of us who ride and we're ancient. and some of us started late. It really is a hoot and will keep you young, since you really ARE!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Mitch, I was a lot like you....rode horses in a pasture when I was a kid, bareback mostly.....my uncle had a horse we rode and so did several of my friends....

Jump forward a few years....

I'm 55 now and started riding about 4 years ago....at my wife's request.

We trail ride almost every weekend.

I'm probably not the most "correct" rider out there, and I really don't care. Just about everything I do with my horse I enjoy and really feel like the more formal and competitive it becomes the less fun I'd have. 

I don't plan to win a gold medal at the Olympics or a Gold Buckle at the rodeo...... but beware....One thing you'll find is there is no shortage of opinionated experts......

So, no, you're not to old.....just enjoy the ride and don't worry about what everyone else thinks you should do. No need to take lessons, If you want to know how to do something...... just ask the experts......lol.


----------



## 5kiddos (Nov 15, 2012)

I am turning 43 this week and just started English lessons earlier this year. Never too late! I am so excited for my lessons each week and cannot wait until I am ready for a horse of my own. I will say that it is quite a workout for me and definitely not as easy as some make it look! Well worth it at any age.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

You're only too late when your dead 

Although, the falling now does truely suck.....


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Adam said:


> You're only too late when your dead
> 
> Although, the falling now does truely suck.....


Falling off always sucked. :lol: I am 55. I fell off several months ago from a dead gallop. It hurt, but I didn't break. Riding should help you get in better physical shape and stay in better shape. A lot more people die from sitting on the couch watching their arteries plug than get killed in horse riding accidents.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Got my first horse at age 40. You're not remotely too old. If anything, you will probably find you turn back into a 7 year old when you swing your leg over for the first time after all those years of drought. Welcome back to riding. Don't worry about falling off. Just keep the horse between yourself and the ground. If that doesn't work, wine and a hot bath also work well.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

A little advice on starting as an older person:

A lot of riding instructors started riding when young. Many can't remember when they were not riding. That is nice, except they will then give well-meaning instructions that an older body won't do. Jogging, for example, tends to tighten muscles that need to be loose for good riding, and I brought 40 years of regular jogging to my first ride. Someone telling me to point my toes forward, heels under hip, loose leg draped on the horse while moving my lower back with the horse...she might as well tell me to pick my horse up and carry it around on MY shoulders!

So when you start riding, jump on the forum regularly and tell us what you're seeing, doing, and what problems you are encountering. Riding involves a lot of compromises, and folks here can tell you their experiences and what compromises they have had to make. This place has overweight riders, young riders, riders with back injuries, riders with arthritis, riders recovering from auto accidents - you name it, they are here. And most of them LOVE to share what they have learned, how they have overcome something or how they have needed to compromise one thing in order to do another. 

Books:

Lots of folks love "Centered Riding". I hated it, but I'm pretty much alone on that.

My favorite is only available as a used book - Commonsense Horsemanship by VS Littauer. It is written from the perspective of teaching jumping. I don't jump. I don't use an English saddle any more. I love the book anyways. It is one of the few books that suggest learning to feel your horse's balance and learning to work with it. Too many books discuss "position", when riding is all balance and motion.

"How your horse wants you to ride" is a good book written clear enough for a beginner. It was one of the few that made sense to me when I was starting.

"



" by George Morris is another one I liked. Yes, it is about jumping, but there is a lot there that applies to all riding, written by a genius.

I mostly ride western in an Australian-style saddle, but don't let folks lock you in to some discipline. A dressage rider can give good advice to a barrel racer, and vice-versa. And someone who is "just a trail rider" can give good ideas to someone who hates trails. Also, remember that you are ALWAYS training your horse, including your lesson horse :wink: :

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/every-rider-trainer-every-time-you-85012/

Good luck!










And this might wet your appetite:

http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/just-trail-riding-145491/


----------



## old97fan (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm 48. I rode a pony once when I was a kid. Grew up in a fairly rural area around horses. Been around them most of my life but didn't ride. About a year and a half ago a good family friend who rode horses her whole life, trained others, was the person who everyone took their psycho horses to fix was to the point of giving up on life because of a bunch of unfortunate things that had piled on her including losing a very special horse that meant everything to her and was her primary lesson horse. I bought a similar horse to get her going and started taking lessons. Found out I have very good instincts about horses and probably the worst "seat" you'll find. I'm lucky if I don't fall off while mounting-it's that bad. BUT, they have changed my life, and if I could make a living raising horses or anything in the business I would-it's that good. It's never too late to start and you only live once. Churchill was right, the best thing for the inside of a man is the outside of a horse.

As to the size thing, just find a big enough horse, you might consider a draft or draft cross. If you like quarter horses there are some out there that will handle you easily. If you like gaited, find an old style big Tennessee walker. I'm 5'8" and 225 regardless of my current waist size. My partners 15 hand 1100 pound Paso Fino staggers every time I get on him and after he gets used to my weight he still stops when he gets tired of carrying me. My 14 hand 950 pound Peruvian doesn't even notice me on her back and will ride me into the ground. Find you a good settled middle aged horse who has been there done that and you'll do fine.


----------



## RebelRocket (Dec 20, 2012)

It's never too late to get back in the saddle!


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

You're 47. Most excellent. You're humble enough to listen to your instructor. You're wise enough to realize that the horse is 1100 pounds and you're 140 or so, and you can do the math and have respect for the odds. You're young enough to be able to get the muscle-memory imprinted. You're experienced enough to keep you and your horse out of danger.

Sounds like the perfect age.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't read all the other responses because I am a little short on time so if I repeat things already said I apologize.
In my opinion you are never to late to start riding, good for you for wanting to do it the right way taking lessons and learning before jumping in and buying a horse right off the bat. Not only do I think it will be great motivation for you to lose the last few pounds you want to lose it will definitely help you get there! 
In regards to english or western, I ride both and enjoy both equally as much, one is not better than the other. I would dabble a little in both until you decide which one YOU enjoy more. They are both different but enjoyable in their own ways and you will probably find you will lean toward one more than the other.
Good for you for getting involved with the best hobby on the planet and we are looking forward to hearing about your journey!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

My story is not a whole lot different than many of those above.

My dad had a couple horses as I grew up. Mainly we used them for hunting season, a few rides during the year. As a teenager my interest moved more to objects with motors and faster speeds.

In 1983 the Forest Service closed off a lot of area that we used to hunt to wheeled vehicles. The only way into where we used to hunt was a long hike or horses. I went a few hunts with friends on their horses, a few pack trip in fishing. About 20 years ago, the opportunity came for me to own a horse and I jumped on that opportunity and very quickly realized I knew nothing about riding or caring for horses.

Over the last twenty years, I've owned about 20 horses. Had 3 foals that I've raised and that are now are my main trail riding horses. I have broke every horse that I've owned. Too cheap to pay for a already trained horse. My first horse was a 3 year old Arab/Saddlebred and a true handfull. I'm lucky I survived teaching myself and a young horse. I don't reccommend the Green on Green approach.

I read books and watched videos. But I think the best thing I ever did was start going to NATRC competitive trail rides. At these events, I had a horsemanship judge and a vet looking at me and my horse several times a day. I learned how to spot when my horse was sore, to understand his hydration, respiration and heart rates. How to camp and care for my horse. Often the judges would ask me to handle some obsticle and my answer was often, I don't know if I can do it, But if we fail today, I will be able to do that at the next trail ride. It would give me something to go home and practice. We didn't win anything the first year. But both my horse and I learned a huge amount.

After 6 years of competiting and having judges dock me for small things. I gave up the sport. I'm happy now days to just get out and enjoy a good trail. To see new country. To enjoy an afternoon with my daughters or friends, To spend some time with the horses.

I never took any lesson. I'm basically self taught with the help of watching friends, other horse people and the comments from judges at the competitive trail rides I attended. I'll never compete in dressage or western pleasure. I doubt I ever attend a horse show. But some how, I've started and trained 20 horses over the years. People are impressed with my horses and buy my older horses as I start working another youngster. My wife daughters and my daughters friends all ride my horses and feel safe. So I've done something right. ( But I have made lots of mistakes along the way).

My advice is read some books, watch some videos and get on the horse and go enjoy. I'm 60 now and hope I'm still enjoying my horses at 80. My dad is 84 and hasn't ridden for a 30 or more years. He has been bugging me to let him ride one of my horses. So I finally gave in and put him on one of my mares for a ride.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

I was 49 when I took my first riding lesson. Got my first horse a year later, an 18.1hh Clydesdale and my second horse, also a Clydesdale a year after that! The Queen of England is 87 and she still rides. The wife of the farmer where I board my two horses is 78 and she and I ride out together - the younger people call our ride "the granny run!"


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I think horseback riding can truly be enjoyed by people of varied age groups. I took lessons as a teen and had my own horse in my later teens and twenty something. I had to sell my horse when we moved and I really hadn't ridden for for twenty some years before I decided to purchase a horse for myself. I decided to lose weight and riding helped a lot and I shed 50 lbs. Starting to ride again as an adult was a learning curve even with some previous experience. I am now 47 years old and wouldn't change the decision to ride again in my forties. I have learned so much in the last 5 years and am a more avid rider than any kid at my barn! My advice for you is to follow your dreams and don't give up on something you really want.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I taught a lovely lady for her very first lesson in her life at 70 years old and she loved it. At our yard we have a veritable mix of client ages so you really are never too old to start.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I am 58 and getting my self back into shape to ride. I have been slowly losing some extra lbs, but I have Terrible knees, dont bend so well, and low back /tail bone osteoporosis issues. I keep trying to get on that saddle even with my step, I am okay once I get on, getting off and on the horse is a bi**ch . ! And I only ride my old broke gentle horses and pray they dont decide to act like they are 5 !! lol


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just a note - I am an endurance rider, and most endurance riders are 3x my age and retired because they're the only people with the time and money to dedicate to endurance  One lady in my club is over 80 and still riding! Of course, I think she just rides for pleasure rather than competition now, but it's quite the interesting group of older ladies that hide from the sun by packing all their lawn chairs into the back of the horse trailer and chat over their beers after the ride


----------



## MitchTx (Dec 16, 2012)

Well well, you guys have talked me into it. 

I did some digging and found a handful of stables nearby. I dropped an email to one of them today asking about lessons and such. I still probably will wait to start until I lose a bit more weight. Plus it's gotten COLD around here lately. But the next step has been taken! :shock:

I'm sure I'll be bugging you guys with questions before long


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

MitchTx said:


> Well well, you guys have talked me into it.
> 
> I did some digging and found a handful of stables nearby. I dropped an email to one of them today asking about lessons and such. I still probably will wait to start until I lose a bit more weight. Plus it's gotten COLD around here lately. But the next step has been taken! :shock:
> 
> I'm sure I'll be bugging you guys with questions before long


You will soon be wanting to buy your own horse and I would say, get a Clydesdale. Bought my first one at 49! He is 18.1hh and I am 5feet 4" But he is absolutely wonderful to ride. You have to let us know how you get on Mitch and we want to see pics...LOL


----------



## sherkad25 (Aug 10, 2010)

SorrelHorse said:


> I don't think you're too old at all. ^^


This picture is awesome. I'm glad to hear about the more senior people on this forum getting into riding as they approach the "golden years". I just recently realized I'm not 28 anymore, but I don't want to stop living before I die.


----------



## hellothere (Dec 2, 2012)

You should definitely start riding! Anyone that tells you it is too late is completely wrong. I completely recommend it, and I love your philosophy... have some fun! 

Whether you want to ride English or Western.. that comes down to your preference. I ride English, but I have done trail which is typically a more Western discipline (although it goes either way). Both of the disciplines contain sub-disciplines depending on what you are looking for. Personally, that is a whole 'nother question. If you are looking for a more relaxed discipline, I would recommend Western Pleasure or _especially _Trail. If you are looking for a little more formality and organized action, I'd go for English. If you are looking for "dancing on horseback," dressage (English) or reining (Western). And, if you're looking for high thrill action, jumping or barrel racing. I recommend researching all kinds of disciplines. That was just a rough rough ROUGH summary, there are soooooooo many more disciplines. Seriously! 

Riding is amazing. You probably don't even realize how much you'll gain from it until you look at your life now and then analyze it after you've been riding for some time.

And in the horse world, don't label yourself as overweight because there is always a horse that will fit your weight.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Never too old to give it a go. Make sure you go somewhere that will teach you well, consider your fitness level and allows you to have fun.

I'm back riding after many years break - young horses, work and other stuff just meant I couldn't get in the saddle like I used to.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

My mom says that when she was 30, she thought is was too late to start. That is also when she was absolutely terrified of horses. wouldn't even look at them (literally.) Now, at about 41/42 she knows everything there is to know about horses.
I say, it's never too late to start. If your 90 and wanna start - go for it! Plenty of people would be willing to help their best with anything. Even me! So I say, go get 'em and have fun. 
oh, and if you do need any help with ANYTHING - let me know and I will do my best.
Momma says that I will be a great horseman (or should I say horsewoman) someday - and that's who I plan to be. I would love to help. I don't know everything, but I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

amberly said:


> I say, it's never too late to start.


I disagree: when they put you in a pine box, stick it in a hole in the ground, and start shovelling dirt on top, THEN it's too late. But not until then


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

A friend of mine at 60 watched some John Wayne movies and decided to take up riding. He bought a horse that was well-trained but had a lot of Thoroughbred blood and was excitable. He kept saying that he wanted to ride, but at his age he was not willing to fall off.

All the ladies at the stable kept telling him that if he rode he was taking the risk that he would fall off. He said, "I just can't do it. It will be the end of me." We said, "Well then you just can't ride."

He kept riding and got himself hooked. After four or five months, a few of us were all out on a trail ride when our friend tried to slow his horse as the trail narrowed, but his horse was a bit excited and pushed ahead, causing the man to lose his balance and come off.

We could see that he was down but breathing and moving, but the trail was too narrow for us to go back and assist. After informing him of this, our friend managed to himself up, cussing and yelling, and found himself bruised and unbroken and able to get back on his horse.

That was several years ago, and he is still hooked and riding. He's come off a couple more times, but thankfully has not been seriously injured. My impression is that once he came off the horse and survived, he decided it was worth the risk to be doing what he loved.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> I disagree: when they put you in a pine box, stick it in a hole in the ground, and start shovelling dirt on top, THEN it's too late. But not until then


But then you could still do it in the afterlife! lol


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> I disagree: when they put you in a pine box, stick it in a hole in the ground, and start shovelling dirt on top, THEN it's too late. But not until then


And I disagree with you. I plan to be cremated and catch a ride to the top of a mountain and have my ashes spread. If I'm lucky, some of my ash will stick to a horse and catch a ride back down again!

Here's an idea for you. You still need to learn ground handling and care of horses, winter is the perfect time for that. Go start your lessons now and have that part out of the way for when you can hop on a horse. Even better...it's exercise!


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Bill Dorrance rode until the end of his life at 94, though admittedly he had more experience lol. 

What matters more than your age or even your weight is your physical confidence, your balance, and your general ability to use your body. There are some overweight riders (I include myself in that category, at least for now) who get along fine because they have some measure of athleticism with which to compensate for the lack of being 20 years old and skinny. I think that riding horses is sometimes made out to be more complicated than it has to be. 95% of it is just muscle memory gained through repetition. Largely a matter of staying up there long enough to become comfortable with it. At first it seems like you're 30' off the ground. I remember thinking when I first started "this is a lot higher up than it seems when you're standing on the ground!". But you get over it. 

One thing you could try would be to go find one of these outfits that rents horses out for 1-2 hour trail rides, and go on a ride every day for a week (on different horses). By the end of that, you'll be able to ride a horse.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Ian McDonald said:


> One thing you could try would be to go find one of these outfits that rents horses out for 1-2 hour trail rides, and go on a ride every day for a week (on different horses). By the end of that, you'll be able to ride a horse.


I wouldn't recommend doing it for a week straight. Spend 2hrs in the saddle for the first time and you might not be able to walk for a couple of days, this is exactly what happened to me and I was 25. There are muscles being used in a way that they are not used to being used. Try it for a week straight and your just as likely to end up hating riding as loving it. Taking a rented trail ride is a good idea but I wouldn't do it more than once a week until you build up those muscles.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> I disagree: when they put you in a pine box, stick it in a hole in the ground, and start shovelling dirt on top, THEN it's too late. But not until then


I do agree with you, though this story is related...

In endurance riding, there are a number of rules about the condition of the horse and being able to even begin the ride, continue it, and be placed at the finish based on whether your horse is "fit to continue." However, there is not a single rule about the condition of the rider, and we're often in worse shape than the horses.

About ten years ago, there was a ride (I believe in Utah) with an elderly man. Most endurance riders I've met are retirement age, anyway, because they have the time and money to do such a sport. Somewhere in the last 10 miles of the ride, this man suffered a heart attack and passed away. However, the horse kept him balanced and completed the ride. The horse was deemed "fit to continue" and all other rules were met, so he was awarded a completion and was placed! (and I don't mean in a coffin... at least not at that moment)


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Darrin said:


> I wouldn't recommend doing it for a week straight. Spend 2hrs in the saddle for the first time and you might not be able to walk for a couple of days, this is exactly what happened to me and I was 25. There are muscles being used in a way that they are not used to being used. Try it for a week straight and your just as likely to end up hating riding as loving it. Taking a rented trail ride is a good idea but I wouldn't do it more than once a week until you build up those muscles.


Ha! Yeah. I sometimes do forget that I'm a little more hardcore into this than most would be. If you were able to do it though, it'll make you good! :wink:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

If you die, here is an option


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Darrin said:


> ITaking a rented trail ride is a good idea but I wouldn't do it more than once a week until you build up those muscles.


I'd suggest 2-3 times a week as an optimum for buliding up riding muscles (or any muscles) in shape. Either that, or do an exercise program specifically targeting riding muscles a couple of days a week. Lot of research out there showing that one work day, one recuperation day generally produces the fastest results.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

painted horse said:


> if you die, here is an option


that. Is. Awesome!!!!


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Darrin said:


> Here's an idea for you. You still need to learn ground handling and care of horses, winter is the perfect time for that. Go start your lessons now and have that part out of the way for when you can hop on a horse. Even better...it's exercise!


I agree with Darrin, it's a good way to learn about horses, how to behave around them, how to read them......go out and get a trainer or someone who knows about horses to help you with ground work with a horse. Physically ground work can be hard but you wanted to loose some weight and this might be a good idea on how you can!


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

MitchTx said:


> I come tonight with my hat in hand to seek guidance, advice..........
> What say you?


Do it! Absolutely! No question....

Take some lessons and since you are not already turned toward either English or western, I would highly recommend that you give both a try before you decide which to concentrate on. You might even like both! My wife does both.... I'm strictly western... And I'm a lot older than you are! :wink: I rode and showed when I was young and the single biggest mistake I ever made was letting our horses go. 

At 47 it is absolutely not too late! Go for it and you'll be glad you did. The companionship of a good horse is truly priceless.


----------



## shirleytc (Jan 2, 2013)

I had the same question when I started taking lessons at 55. I'm learning to ride English, which is the only style they teach at the stable where I take lessons. I plan to take some Western lessons and have begun to consider leasing. I still feel very green after only 3-4 months of lessons, but am making progress. It's hard to see these little kids make it look so easy! Centered Riding by Swift was recommended to me more than once. I have been reading it and have found it helpful. Oh, and by the way, I was thrown the other night when it was windy and the horse spooked. I lived through it! Good luck to you and please wish me the same.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

shirleytc said:


> I had the same question when I started taking lessons at 55. I'm learning to ride English, which is the only style they teach at the stable where I take lessons. I plan to take some Western lessons and have begun to consider leasing. I still feel very green after only 3-4 months of lessons, but am making progress. It's hard to see these little kids make it look so easy! Centered Riding by Swift was recommended to me more than once. I have been reading it and have found it helpful. Oh, and by the way, I was thrown the other night when it was windy and the horse spooked. I lived through it! Good luck to you and please wish me the same.


I wish you the best! 

Sorry you got thrown but on the other side of the coin, it's good to have that first one behind you.... :wink: I couldn't tell you how many different ways I fell of as a youngster, but as an adult, every time I've fallen off has been a direct result of me being distracted or just generally not paying good attention to riding.

Whatever you do, don't quit! Riding horses and developing that unique/special bond with your horse is absolutely priceless...


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

I saw a team roping event with a husband and wife that won every event they entered. They were both extremely overweight, couldn't believe my eyes because it seems the more weight on the horse, the slower the horse will be. Well, WRONG! 
Its up to you, but starting some lessons will also help you lose weight by keeping you in shape.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I know of a woman who didn't ever ride until she was 57 and then she decided to start...riding saddleseat on Saddlebreds in the show ring...after lessons of course but she did very well indeed.

While you might need to drop some more pounds, you should go ahead and find a barn to work with you on ground matters. Leading, feeding, grooming and tacking up. Good exercise for you too, and may help with weight loss too.

You can gain a lot by getting ground work right now. Learning how to do the things you will need to know when you begin riding will help. Your attitude, which will be so important when riding and handling horses, your movements, your handling of horses will be much better.

As for your height, I would think anything 15.2 and up...but much depends too on where your length is. Many people your height have most of their length in their legs, others carry more length from crotch up. That does affect balance also, as will your weight.

Go to each of the barns and ask about maybe doing groundwork and see too if they can use someone to help clean stalls while you are there, or even clean tack or water buckets. You will get more relaxed the more you are around horses doing that.

You will really enjoy horses I think. 

As for a horse to ride/own, I would look at something with good bone, that is sized to carry you well, and a kind horse to boot.


----------

